# CM9. Grid margin issue at 120/132dpi



## KnighTT (Mar 23, 2012)

I just put CM9 Alpha2 on my new touchpad over the weekend and had some time to play with it while out int he filed this week.

This is my first experience with rooting and modifying an Android environment, and my first CM9 install, so I'm going to seek help from those who have been doing this far longer than I have.

CM9 seems to work fine. Installed fine. I haven't played around too much, but I Immediately put on the LCD density Pro app to get rid of the horrible screen resolution.

Now here is the issue.

When I push it to 132 or 120 DPI, the margins for the grid go out farther than the screen. On 132 the outside margin is just barely visible if you have an icon on it. If you push it up to 120, where I really want it, you lose a whole row of the grid, maybe even two rows, and you can't see the icons out there at all. You have to go back to 160 to get them back or move them towards the middle of the screen. That being said, the task bar, and top bar scaled just fine. It's just the grid that is off.

So, is there a way to modify the scaling on the background without pushing the DPI back? I love the clarity of 120-132. Frankly, 160 looks like snot. I hadn't heard of anyone having problems like this from modifying the DPI. Just that some apps don't like 120.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

There's a CWM flashable zip in the A2 thread that should help out, it has a 120dpi fixed version of trebuchet in it.


----------



## KnighTT (Mar 23, 2012)

This one?

Change LCD density to 120:
http://kan.gd/1gnu
_md5: ba1216a8ac621ff4e2144772c4c8c41d_


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

KnighTT said:


> This one?
> 
> Change LCD density to 120:
> http://kan.gd/1gnu
> _md5: ba1216a8ac621ff4e2144772c4c8c41d_


Yep. Flash that in Clockworkmod, and you should have a properly sized launcher in 120dpi.


----------



## KnighTT (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks. I'll give that a shot as soon as I can get back to the laptop I have my touchpad files on. My work laptop wont recognize the Touchpad to let me dump the zip file.


----------



## KnighTT (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks man. That worked perfectly! For $200 I think I finally have a tablet worth having.


----------



## umirza85 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you so much been looking everywhere for a fix to this!!!



KnighTT said:


> This one?
> 
> Change LCD density to 120:
> http://kan.gd/1gnu
> _md5: ba1216a8ac621ff4e2144772c4c8c41d_


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

That fix changes some other stuff in your build.prop, which is fine since you're on ALpha 2 but it could cause issues if you ever switch to a nightly build. A better solution would be to use a 3rd party launcher like Apex or Nova.

Edit: Realized this was an old thread. Sorry, didnt mean to reply to a bump.


----------

